# lighting



## ghettodreamz (Sep 12, 2006)

will 1 400 hps light would supply 8 plants enough light.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 12, 2006)

really kinda depends on how big you let them get.  if you keep them small i think youll be ok  be sure to have a grow box with reflective walls.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 12, 2006)

How big is your grow area?


----------



## ghettodreamz (Sep 13, 2006)

question has been answerd already thnx fellaz


----------



## fugly (Oct 9, 2006)

just curious....would those moveable lighting fixtures help? anyone have one of those?


----------

